# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  4º Aniversário Reefforum

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Este ano celebra-se o 4º Aniversário do Reefforum, gostaria de saber se já existem algumas ideias sobre o plano das festividades?

Recordo com saudade o 2ª Aniversário que aconteceu no CCB em 2006 tendo como convidados o Eric Borneman, Anthony Calfo e Gustavo Duarte. Foi fantástico  :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Este ano os convidados são Jacques Cousteau, Julio Verne e Moby Dick [apenas um sonho  :HaEbouriffe: ]

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Ricardo,

Sim, recordamos com saudade esse evento.
Eu frequentemente vejo os videos e aprendo sempre mais alguma coisa.

Estou disponível para ajudar na organização se tal considerarem necessário.

Ofereço-me também como camera-men de serviço  :Admirado:  .
Se gostaram dos DVD do 2º aniversário .... é claro.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Jose Neves

Os contactos ja foram feitos para Anthony R. Calfo, Sanjay Joshi e o Ron Shimek, se eles comparecerem como diseram que o fariam vai ser um aniversario em cheio :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , so faltando mesmo a nossa adesao como membros e encher o Centro Cultural de Belém  :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Desculpem a ignorância do novato do Forúm... mas quando é o aniversário?
E já agora, como se precessa a inscrição no evento de comemoração?

Obrigado!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> E já agora, como se precessa a inscrição no evento de comemoração?
> 
> Obrigado!


primeiro de tudo é preciso que haja evento!

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

> Os contactos ja foram feitos para Anthony R. Calfo, Sanjay Joshi e o Ron Shimek, se eles comparecerem como diseram que o fariam vai ser um aniversario em cheio   , so faltando mesmo a nossa adesao como membros e encher o Centro Cultural de Belém


Aparentemente vai... ou entendi mal?...  :Admirado:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Aparentemente vai... ou entendi mal?...


Pelo que sei esta bem encaminhado... e a ultima vez que perguntei sobre este assunto a resposta foi, nos nao andamos a nanar... e essas palavras bastam para perceber, mas lembro que um aniversario destes nao fica barato.... so aluger do CCB deve rondar os 6 mil euros, e por isso as nossas contribuiçoes ajudam e participar nos leiloes tambem, mas infelizmente nao chegam, è preciso mais do que boa vontade, é preciso  :SbRiche:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> so aluger do CCB deve rondar os 6 mil euros,


Zé,
 mas ja sabes que vai ser no CCB?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

estou enganado, ou antes do 4º aniversário ainda vamos ter que celebrar o 3º?

Realmente há pessoal muito bem informado (CCB, convidados, etc.), porque eu não sei nada disso!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas bruno
sim o 4º pois em 2006 foi o 2º em 2007 foi o 3º com o live on bord e este ano será o 4º

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Pois...o 3º não celebrei...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> estou enganado, ou antes do 4º aniversário ainda vamos ter que celebrar o 3º?
> 
> Realmente há pessoal muito bem informado (CCB, convidados, etc.), porque eu não sei nada disso!


 :Olá: Viva
De facto é o 4º aniversário e "o bolo está a ser preparado" :Coradoeolhos:  pelo que não se deve comunicar o que que quer seja antes do "cozinheiro" dizer que está pronto para anunciar...ou pode a receita sair mal ou diferente do que se pretende/anuncia...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva
> De facto é o 4º aniversário e "o bolo está a ser preparado" pelo que não se deve comunicar o que que quer seja antes do "cozinheiro" dizer que está pronto para anunciar...ou pode a receita sair mal ou diferente do que se pretende/anuncia...
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Mas aqui ninguem anunciou nada, so escrevi ideias que nos foram faladas......
e ideias sao ideias, que poderao e deverao ser alteradas se assim o entenderem.
E o meu principal objectivo era sensibilizar os restantes membros para os custos avultados desta "operaçao", que nao é facil de realizar... e nao de anunciar, pois nao me cabe a mim o fazer...




> Olá,
> 
> Realmente há pessoal muito bem informado (CCB, convidados, etc.), porque eu não sei nada disso!


Se alguns membros nos perguntarem como sabemos, relembro houve um jantar de natal :Xmassmile:  , mas nao so ve em baixo

No topico da  Barcelona e Madrid em que o nosso administrador aparece nas fotos ao lado dos possiveis convidados.... ler comentarios
Ver o comentario 15
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ight=barcelona

Ver o comentario 16 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ghlight=madrid
Nao é preciso ser guro basta estar atento

Nota: os tradutores do CCB devem ganhar +- 1500 euros dia cada um é mais um custo, tudo junto da uns valores enormes, dai a minha preocupaçao e tentativa de sensibilizaçao

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Sim, recordamos com saudade esse evento.
> Eu frequentemente vejo os videos e aprendo sempre mais alguma coisa.
> 
> Estou disponível para ajudar na organização se tal considerarem necessário.
> 
> Ofereço-me também como camera-men de serviço  .
> Se gostaram dos DVD do 2º aniversário .... é claro.


Olá Rui,

Também costumo rever as palestras no DVD do 2ª Aniversário. Este DVD está 5 estrelas e recomendo-o a todos aqueles que ainda não viram, relembro que é também uma forma de ajudar o Reefforum a suportar os custos associados ao futuro aniversário.

O Aniversário em 2006 foi celebrado em Setembro (período pós-férias) para poder receber maior número de aquariofilistas interessados. Queria salientar também que é neste tipo de eventos que se aprende muito quer pelo conteúdo das palestras quer pelo convívio e troca de experiências.

Ficamos então ansiosamente a aguardar mais notícias sobre a realização do mesmo.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Novidades?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva,
> 
> Novidades?


 :Olá: Viva
Estão a ser feitos contactos ou melhor, já foram feitos e estamos a aguardar resposta dos....contactados... :yb665:  :SbSourire: .
A data definida já foi anunciada pelo Júlio no PODCAST, 29-09-2008 e foi combinada desse modo para ser compatível com a agenda de um dos contactados...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia Pedro, onde é que se vão celebrar as festividades?

29 de Setembro é uma segunda-feira.

Vai ser surpresa ou poderemos saber de antemão quais serão os oradores?

Escusado será dizer que as expectativas de quem esteve presente no último aniversário são altas!!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia Pedro, onde é que se vão celebrar as festividades?
> 
> 29 de Setembro é uma segunda-feira.
> 
> Vai ser surpresa ou poderemos saber de antemão quais serão os oradores?
> 
> Escusado será dizer que as expectativas de quem esteve presente no último aniversário são altas!!!


 :Olá: Viva Ricardo
A data mencionada pelo Júlio no PODCAST é de 29-09-2008, no entanto e pelo que combinamos aqui na nossa área de trabalho, deverá ser a um sábado 27-09-2008.
Havia 3 oradores em vista e possivelmente serão três oradores embora o terceiro seja outro não inicialmente previsto. Ainda está tudo a ser tratado não estando ainda concluidas as negociações, pelo que de momento é que se pode transmitir a bem da difusão da boa informação.
Compreende-se que as expectativas sejam altas, até porque nestes dois últimos anos a comunidade reefforum cresceu e sobretudo amadureceu muito e é nesse sentido que se está a organizar tudo. Os recursos financeiros que dispomos terão obviamente influencia grande em todo este processo, daí que leilões, donativos são importantes como se compreende.
Relativamente ao local, para já pensa-se ser o mesmo ou terá de ser um que ofereça o mesmo tipo de infraestruturas, meios técnicos.
Oportunamente toda esta informação será adequadamente confirmada ou ajustada onde necessário e confirmada.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva Ricardo
> A data mencionada pelo Júlio no PODCAST é de 29-09-2008, no entanto e pelo que combinamos aqui na nossa área de trabalho, deverá ser a um sábado 27-09-2008.
> Havia 3 oradores em vista e possivelmente serão três oradores embora o terceiro seja outro não inicialmente previsto. Ainda está tudo a ser tratado não estando ainda concluidas as negociações, pelo que de momento é que se pode transmitir a bem da difusão da boa informação.
> Compreende-se que as expectativas sejam altas, até porque nestes dois últimos anos a comunidade reefforum cresceu e sobretudo amadureceu muito e é nesse sentido que se está a organizar tudo. Os recursos financeiros que dispomos terão obviamente influencia grande em todo este processo, daí que leilões, donativos são importantes como se compreende.
> Relativamente ao local, para já pensa-se ser o mesmo ou terá de ser um que ofereça o mesmo tipo de infraestruturas, meios técnicos.
> Oportunamente toda esta informação será adequadamente confirmada ou ajustada onde necessário e confirmada.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Ficamos a aguardar

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Isso bem combinado era no Oceanario lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll com visita ao backstage incluido!!!

Isso sim era Brutallllllllll :SbRequin2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Para quem ouviu a emissão de ontem da *Rádio REEFFORUM LIVE* já saberá, para os restantes informo que ontem o Sanjay Joshi confirmou a sua presença no nosso evento em 27-09-2008




> Julio:
> 
> Good to hear from you, my friend. !!
> 
> Yes, September 27th will be fine with me, and I will be very happy to be part of your event. I am looking forward to it, as I am sure it will be a fun event. 
> 
> Let me know the details as you have more information.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Relativamente aos outros dois palestradores, foram dadas mais informações pelo Júlio Macieira na emissão de ontem na *Rádio REEFFORUM LIVE*....informações que quando forem confirmadas serão aqui oficialmente comunicadas. "Levantando um pouco a ponta do véu"...se se confirmar, teremos palestra sobre Hippocampus  :SbSourire19: ...mas só se se confirmar. :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Como já começa a ser do vosso conhecimento, o Dr. Ronald Shimek - Ron Shimek - é um dos convidados para dar uma ou duas palestras no 4º aniversário do reefforum, podem ver mais aqui -  * 	Hello Dr. Ronald L. Shimek - Welcome/Bem vindo to/ao Reefforum.net*  Possivelmente um dos temas incluidos numa das palestras, será justamente o estudo que está a concluir sobre a alimentação das gorgónias não fotossinteticas _Diodogorgia nodulifera_ bem como outros corais não fotossintéticos.

Relativamente ao local, meios, etc...ainda se está a trabalhar nos mesmos....tudo em função dos fundos disponiveis que fomos recolhendo dos donativos Agradecimentos 			 			( 1 2), dos leilões que este ano foram muito poucos... Oportunamente e à medida que o trabalho for avançando, irá sendo divulgado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Elisio Ribeiro

E porque não no Porto? Não temos Oceanário nem Aquário Vasco da Gama mas temos 2 óptimos lugares de eventos tais como a Exponor e o Europarque e mais importante uma cidade Património Mundial para descobrir que sabe bem acolher.

Cumprimentos
Elisio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> E porque não no Porto? Não temos Oceanário nem Aquário Vasco da Gama mas temos 2 óptimos lugares de eventos tais como a Exponor e o Europarque e mais importante uma cidade Património Mundial para descobrir que sabe bem acolher.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Elisio


 :Olá: Viva
Poderia ser uma das possibilidades muito embora tenhamos já os voos do Dr. Ronald Shimek marcados para o Aeroporto de Lisboa. 
O sitio ainda não está definido porque entre outros os fundos disponíveis também não são largos. Os donativos que temos recebido sejam estes produto das vendas em leilão, sejam estes provenientes de donativos pessoais Agradecimentos 			 			( 1 2), sejam estes provenientes das receitas dos patrocinadores, são cada vez menos e relativamente a estes últimos, no fim deste mês ficaremos reduzidos a um único patrocinador...tudo isso e apesar do muito trabalho que se tem feito para manter o fórum em constante crescimento e sempre com mais e melhor informação, como por exemplo os artigos, o livro do Anthony Calfo que está a ser traduzido e trabalhado por mim com o aval do autor, a rádio live reefforum...., como digo apesar do muito trabalho que tem sido feito todos os aspectos acima mencionados influenciam os fundos disponíveis que não são muitos. 
Temos já confirmadas as presenças de Sanjay Joshi de quem aguardamos dados para poder efectuar o pagamento da sua deslocação e trabalho e temos a presença confirmada do Dr. Ronald Shimek a quem já foram pagas as despesas e me confirmou hoje de manhã por e-mail os voos. Estamos a analisar/equacionar as possibilidades atendendo ao que temos de fundos e oportunamente será divulgada mais informação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## UNDERWATER

Olá amigos,
espero que possamos todos dar uma contribuição, por mais pequena que seja, para continuarmos a poder usufruir todos os anos de ensinamentos de oradores mundialmente conhecidos e termos o previlégio de absorver informações de tanta qualidade.
Agradeço pessoalmente ao Pedro Nuno Ferreira por tanto empenho
no desenvolvimento da aquariofilia portuguesa e ainda mais pela sua humildade que infelizmente é rara de se encontrar.
Um abraço a todos e espero que respondam á chamada  :SbOk:  , 
Rui Russo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
É com muita satisfação que vos comunico que o evento do aniversário do reefforum a realizar no dia 27 de Setembro de 2008, terá lugar no 

 tal como em 2006 e em condições semelhantes ou aproximadas em função dos recursos financeiros disponíveis.
Oportunamente serão aqui colocados todos os detalhes relevantes.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Lá estarei  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Eu Vou!!

----------


## António Vitor

Convém que fiquemos com com placas de identificação para sabermos quem é que somos do forum...é só uma ideia...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Filipe Simões

Aniversario do reefforum?

EU VOU!

Ou sera que perdia aqui horas e horas, e depois falhava uma coisa destas?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Como já foi informado, o evento já tem local e condições definidas, estando prevista a publicação do programa provisório hoje onde poderão ver que temos mais uma novidade que será a presença de *Ricardo Miozzo* como Palestrador.
A Naturline e a TMC Ibérica irão fazer também as suas apresentações e possivelmente a Naturline terá um espaço promocional. São ainda dados provisórios que carecem de confirmação pelos envolvidos, mas para já é o esboço do que foi abordado com os mesmos.
Mais detalhes serão oportunamente dados.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

lá estarei e se houver almoço também

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Foi excelente  :Smile:  Parabéns e um especial *Obrigado* ao Júlio Macieira pelo seu empenho e gosto pela aquariofilia marinha.

Foi um prazer imenso ver e ouvir ao vivo o Ron Shimek e o Sanjay Joshi. O Dr. Ron deu-nos a conhecer em primeira mão novidades de carácter científico sobre as Gorgónias não fotossintéticas e dados concretos sobre a história evolutiva dos recifes e o quanto estas comunidades tal como as conhecemos no presente são recentes na história geológica.

A palestra do Sanjay Joshi sobre iluminação foi também absolutamente fantástica, deu para aprender imenso sobre este factor tão importante para manter de boa saúde os nossos corais. Além de dicas úteis sobre formas de poupar electricidade optimizando a fotossíntese nos corais.

Certamente voltarei a estar presente no 6º Aniversário já em 2010  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Esta é a altura que começa o o arrependimento de nao ter ido!!!!!  :Icon Cry:   :SbRireLarme2:  

Espero que todos, assim como demonstras, tenham gostado.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas :Olá:  
O meu agradeçimento vai directamente para o Julio principalmente,e de seguida para o Joao Paulo Matias que esta sempre presente e pronto a ajudar e para o Pedro Nuno que tem sido incansavel no forum e neste evento.
Porque se nao fossem (eles) e o aniversario depende-se dos muitos 7000 membros como falam....... com certeza que nunca haveria aniversario(evento), e como se disse no aniversario só fazem falta os que vem e ajudam porque é com esses que se tem que contar,(salvo exepçoes em que membros tiveram motivos de verdade e pessoais e que realmente nao poderiam mesmo estar presentes) mas tirando esses onde estao os outros........???
Foi muito bom ouvir realmente os oradores convidados ,pois têm muito para transmitir a nós, e a maior preocupaçao disto tudo é que daqui a uns bons anos nao havera corais,e se nao formos nós a preservar e a tentar reproduzir eles em nossa casa concerteza que os nossos netos só os poderam ver  em livros

Devia-mos ser todos unidos e fazer do forum um grupo de amigos verdadeiros,e nao apenas um espaço de interesses e negoçios
Realmente o meu muito obrigado ao Julio por mais uma vez ter que suportar com (quase) tudo uma vez mais.  Obrigado mesmo :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Boas 
> O meu agradeçimento vai directamente para o Julio principalmente,e de seguida para o Joao Paulo Matias que esta sempre presente e pronto a ajudar e para o Pedro Nuno que tem sido incansavel no forum e neste evento.
> Porque se nao fossem (eles) e o aniversario depende-se dos muitos 7000 membros como falam....... com certeza que nunca haveria aniversario(evento), e como se disse no aniversario só fazem falta os que vem e ajudam porque é com esses que se tem que contar,(salvo exepçoes em que membros tiveram motivos de verdade e pessoais e que realmente nao poderiam mesmo estar presentes) mas tirando esses onde estao os outros........???
> Foi muito bom ouvir realmente os oradores convidados ,pois têm muito para transmitir a nós, e a maior preocupaçao disto tudo é que daqui a uns bons anos nao havera corais,e se nao formos nós a preservar e a tentar reproduzir eles em nossa casa concerteza que os nossos netos só os poderam ver em livros
> 
> Devia-mos ser todos unidos e fazer do forum um grupo de amigos verdadeiros,e nao apenas um espaço de interesses e negoçios
> Realmente o meu muito obrigado ao Julio por mais uma vez ter que suportar com (quase) tudo uma vez mais. Obrigado mesmo


Olá pessoal, 
faço minhas as palavras do Paulo Bravo, quero dar os Parabens ao Julio e a toda a equipa do staff, sem eles nada disto teria sido possivel.

Todos nós que gostamos de aquariofilia marinha poderiamos aproveitar estes eventos para aprender mais um pouco, mas não todos disem que vão e depois não aparecem, é de lamentar.

Embora fosse 300km de destancia o pessoal do norte fez-se representar por grande maioria, e o resto dos 7000, estão com vergonha de aparecer em publico :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Pra próxima la estarei, podia ser ja amanha.

PARABENS JUCA MAIS UMA VEZ

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 

Eu ja dei o meu "contributo" de incentivo aos que realizaram o evento mas faço as palavras dos 2 as minhas.
Eu infelizmente pertenco aos ditos 7000, nao porque tivesse vergonha mas sim porque por e simplesmente nao ter ninguem com quem ir, daqui (Algarve) ate Lisboa, sao cerca de 300klm ir e vir sao cerca de 600klm teria que sair daqui cerca das 6.00 pa tar ai com tempo, e sozinho fazer esse caminho todo nao arriscava pra nao falar da seca no caminho!!! Tenho pena que do Algarve nao tenha ido ninguem, ou os poucos que foram foram acompanhados.
Enfim po ano se tudo correr bem o meu puto ja tera 1 ano e meio e sera mais facil de ir, caso niguem do Algarve vá.
Ja agora contas pessoas eram?

P.S. Desculpem o meu desabafo!!  :Admirado:

----------


## João Castelo

Paulo e Fernando,

Sem dúvida que se deve louvar e distinguir o esforço que algumas pessoas fizeram para que o evento se tivesse realizado.

Mas também quero dizer uma coisa . Ninguém é obrigado a ir.E o facto de não ir não o torna nem mais nem menos participativo quer na aquárofilia quer neste fórum.

Certamente que todos gostariamos de ter ido. Não acredito que haja alguém que não gostasse de ter ido. Há é que respeitar quem não foi pois certamente terá as suas razões.

Felizardos os que puderam ir.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas,
Não querendo voltar a repetir o que já foi dito obrigado Julio Macieira e resto da sua equipa que tornou este evento possivel.

Quero também lembrar que este evento sem o publico presente não era possivel realizar-se, olhem que não eramos os 7000 mas eramos bons,claro que só vai quem quer.

Eu em particular gostei muito dos oradores é pena que isto não se faça todos os anos.

Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> (salvo exepçoes em que membros tiveram motivos de verdade e pessoais e os que realmente nao poderiam mesmo estar presentes) mas tirando esses onde estao os outros........???


e

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eramos poucos, mas o evento foi ENORME. Que o diga quem lá esteve.

De qualquer maneira subscrevo as palavras do Julio Macieira e citanto o mestre ... "Só faz falta quem está"

Cito ainda mais uma vez ... "Se calhar quem cá está (no evento) até são as pessoas que menos precisam"

Para membros deste "nosso" fórum o bilhete custava 35€. Por acaso os distintos membros já pensaram em quanto dinheiro poderiam poupar em vivos e equipamento e em pózinhos mágicos se fossem a estes eventos?

Tenho que dar o meu enorme agradecimento ao Júlio e aos patrocinadores do evento ... Isto práticamente sai do bolso deles (pois definitivamente que não é pela venda de bilhetes ...  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  ) que estes grandes senhores ligados à investigação e aquariofilia mundial vieram a Portugal.

Pode ser que no 5º aniversário eles todos voltem a contribuir, mas que os senhores venham cá só passar umas férias. Até podiam ficar mais tempo (pois não se teria que alugar sala ou contratar tradutores) e o conhecimento fica entre meia dúzia de indivíduos (que mais uma vez friso que se calhar são os que menos necessitam).

Lembrem-se que este tipo de eventos só DIGNIFICA, MOTIVA e DINAMIZA a aquariofilia nacional.

Júlio, Naturline e TMC e a todas as lojas patrocinadoras o MEU muito OBRIGADO ...  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Júlio, no que me toca foi um excelente evento e a oportunidade de rever velhos amigos. O meu papel será o mesmo do 2º aniversário e irei elaborar os DVD deste grande evento. 

Os lucros das vendas, esses reverterão a favor do reeffórum. No entanto estou a pensar fazer os DVD um pouco mais caros este ano para tentar compensar o prejuízo ...


Grande ABRAÇO e mais uma vez ... MUITO OBRIGADO.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas
Eu apesar de ter ido muito tarde, gostei mais uma vez um MUITO OBRIGADO ao Julio Macieira e a todos os que tornaram possível este evento.
Só gostava de saber onde estavam os membros da Equipa reefforum para ajudar e para participar???? (pois não vi assim grande equipa)
Mais uma vez se mostra aqui que todos gostam de ter as coisas mas poucos querem pagar por elas, muito menos ter trabalho.
É por esta razão que digo que há pessoas que não merecem o esforço que se faz pelo hobby que "tanto" gostam.
Mais uma vez, e volto a repetir-me MUITO OBRIGADO JULIO, E TODOS OS QUE SE ESFORÇARAM PARA QUE ESTE ANIVERSÁRIO SE TENHA CONCRETIZADO.
Um abraço

----------


## PedroPedroso

não quero deixar de enviar os parabéns aos organizadores do evento e apesar de me ter iniciado nestas andanças a pouco tempo foi com muita pena que não pude estar presente.

obrigado a todos não só pelo contributo no aniversário como no forum.

quanto ás criticas aos membros que não estiveram, pois bem acho completamente absurdas, mas enfim cada uma com as sua.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Em primeiro lugar queria agradecer ao Juca Macieira pela sua determinação e coragem por tudo ter feito para que o 4º aniversário de forum fosse comemorado da forma tão digna como o foi, ao assumir por sua conta e risco a realização do evento num local como o CCB (que como todos nós sabemos não é uma bagatela) e ao ter feito deslocar a Portugal  dois oradores de renome internacional como o Dr. Ron Shimmek e Dr. Sanjay, duas pessoas simpatiquíssimas  que nos brindaram com excelentes palestras,  tanto pela importância e actualidade dos temas como pelas formas como foram apresentados. Só é de lamentar a falta de comparência de Ricardo Miozo! Queria também reconhecer publicamente a dedicação incansável e desinteressada do Pedro Nuno Ferreira, tanto na realização do evento como na dinâmica que imprime ao Reefforum. È também merecida uma palavra de reconhecimento ao João Paulo Matias, ao Rui Manuel Gaspar, só para citar os mais visiveis , para o sucesso do evento. São de reconhecer os apoios da TMC Ibéria e Naturline para mimização dos prejuízos. Foi pena que o número de presenças não tenha correspondido ao elevado número de membros que o forum tem, para que o sucesso do evento fosse ainda maior. Temos que reconhecer também que quem não esteve presente teve a sua razão de força maior para não ter estado. Longa vida ao Reefforum!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Eramos poucos, mas o evento foi ENORME. Que o diga quem lá esteve.
> 
> De qualquer maneira subscrevo as palavras do Julio Macieira e citanto o mestre ... "Só faz falta quem está"
> 
> Cito ainda mais uma vez ... "Se calhar quem cá está (no evento) até são as pessoas que menos precisam"
> 
> 
> 
> Lembrem-se que este tipo de eventos só *DIGNIFICA, MOTIVA e DINAMIZA* a *aquariofilia nacional*.


Olá companheiro.

Obrigado Juca sem ti não havia REEFFORUM  e futuro nos salgados. :Palmas:   :tutasla:  

-Todos os que foram ao evento sabem que foste tu que pagaste esta brincadeira quase todo porque este forum não tem membros suficientes para pagar um evento desta natureza eu pessoalmente contei 30 ,ouvi dizer que somos muitos ao milhares mas eu no dia 27 não vi nada disso. :yb665:  

Muitos sabem aprender ,criticar e até fazer negocio para sustentar o seu hobby mas participar realmente só existe 30 é triste. :Icon Cry:  

E uma coisa que acho mais triste ainde é onde estavam os menbros da minha equipa ,onde andam pessoal o evento foi no dia 27... :Prabaixo:  

As coisas aqui vao ter de *mudar* e muito para que daqui a 2 anos possa haver dinheiro para fazer o proximo evente sem ser o Juca a bancar todo de novo ,não acredido que o faça outra vez.


Companheiro Juca. :tutasla:  
Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Caro Machado de Sousa,

Foi um prazer falar consigo e trocar algumas ideias.

No entanto "o que de direito a quem de direito". Eu não fiz nada para o sucesso do evento. Infelizmente não tive oportunidade para ajudar fosse no que fosse para a elaboração do evento.

Apenas cheguei para assistir ao evento e aproveitei para o filmar todo para que o reeffórum tenha registo do seu 4º aniversário.

Os créditos vão todos para o Júlio, para o Pedro Nuno Ferreira, João Paulo Matias e João Ribeiro (que eu tenha conhecimento - se faltou alguém as minhas desculpas) bem como aos sponsors e lojas patrocinadoras.

Abraços,

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá a todos,

Antes de mais, gostava de dar, obviamente os parabéns a todos os responsaveis pela organização deste evento, sem excepção... bem como a todos aqueles que estiveram presentes.

Não posso no entanto deixar de comentar o caminho que este tópico está a levar...




> Olá companheiro.
> 
> Obrigado Juca sem ti não havia REEFFORUM  e futuro nos salgados.  
> 
> -Todos os que foram ao evento sabem que foste tu que pagaste esta brincadeira quase todo porque este não tem membros suficientes para pagar um evento desta natureza eu pessoalmente contei 30 ,ouvi dezir que somos muitos ao milhares mas eu no dia 27 não vi nada disso. 
> 
> Muitos sabem aprender ,criticar e até fazer negocio para sustentar o seu hobby mas participar realmente só existe 30 é triste.


Pessoalmente não pude estar presente, mas se pudesse tinha todo o direito de escolher não ir... quem não foi terá tido as suas razões nem que essas razões sejam "não me apetece", sem que isto seja motivo de critica.
"Triste" para mim é isto...

Se não fossem os outros 6970 estes 30 andavam a pregar sózinhos e o reefforum não tinha o reconhecimento que tem hoje...
Também é bom lembrar que existem outras formas de apoiar o reeffórum pelo que não me parecem correctas certas afirmações... mas como disse o Pedro Pedroso essas afirmações ficam com quem as profere...


Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Desde já os meus cumprimentos a todos os que ajudaram a concretizar mais um aniversário.

Acho, no entanto, que não se deverá criticar os que não foram, pois muitos deles devem ter ficado com bastante pena de não terem ido, mas deviam ter as suas razões. Esse é o meu caso, que me rui de inveja de todos os que foram e eu não, mas não pude ir, pois não ia deixar o meu filho recem nascido (de 5 dias) sozinho com a mãe.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> .... pois não ia deixar o meu filho recem nascido (de 5 dias) sozinho com a mãe.


Parabéns !  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  

Felicidades para os pais e para o rebento !

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> No entanto "o que de direito a quem de direito". Eu não fiz nada para o sucesso do evento. Infelizmente não tive oportunidade para ajudar fosse no que fosse para a elaboração do evento.
> 
> Apenas cheguei para assistir ao evento e aproveitei para o filmar todo para que o reeffórum tenha registo do seu 4º aniversário. 
> 
> Rui Manuel Gaspar


È de louvar a tua humildade. Podes não ter ajudado para o sucesso deste evento (por agora!), mas a tua contribuição está à vista. Vais dar a oportunidade aos membros para ajudarem o Reefforum comprando os vídeos que vais editar. Se cada um de nós (7000 membros) comprasse o vídeo que vais editar, e se cada vídeo rendesse ainda que fosse 1 para o Reefforum, já podemos imaginar a  dimensão da tua ajuda. As vendas dos vídeos que tens feito dos aniversários do fórum têm ajudado o Reefforum em anos anteriores.
Quanto à colaboração do João Ribeiro, que também temos que reconhecer, insere-se no grupo de pessoas menos visíveis que ajudaram o evento, conforme referi no meu post.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Carlos.

Tu tens desculpa e mais meia duzia e então o resto que desculpas vão dar.

Eu deixei a minha familia em casa e foi ,só cheguei a casa as 20:45 e tive de ouvi a esposa porque tinha combinado ir ao cinema que acabei por não ir. :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu não teria criticado e escrito o que escrevi e sou livre de o fazer se dos milhares de membros que este forum tem aparecem 10% no evento ou mesmo 5% nem isso aconteceu.

Todos falam que somos um pais pequeno e que nunca acontece nada como nos outros paises "USA ,Alemanha e Espanha" e depois quando há eventos desta natureza só 30 é que aparecem ,é pena.

Mas o que mais me alegra nisto tudo é que eu faço parte desses 30 e sempre lá estarei porque este hobby faz parte de mim como pessoa e adoro ajudar o proximo e aprender coisas novas.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbOk:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Olá a todos.

Desde já parabéns ao aniversário do Reefforum, embora não tenha podido ir por razões profissionais, ou fossem elas quais fossem! 
Pelo que já li acho que foi muito proveitoso, mas realmente é de lametar ver comentários menos dignos aos que não poderam ou mesmo não quiseram ir. Esses comentários só tornam o forum "elitista" e menos prestigiantes a quem os profere. Todos os 7000 membros fazem o forum (se estiver enganado que me perdoem)...

Parabéns mais uma vez ao Reefforum e como tenho pena em não PODER TER IDO!

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas mais uma vez
Eu fui ver a ultima meia hora da conferencia, por motivos pessoais e profissionais, a minha esposa foi colocada em Riu de Mouro a dar aulas e por termos uma filha de 10 meses e eu estar cheio de saudades delas vim cedo com outros companheiros deste forum deixei-os á porta do C.C.B. e fui para Riu de Mouro ver a minha filha e minha esposa passei o dia com elas e ao fim do dia, regressei ao C.C.B. para assistir há ultima meia hora deste evento e aproveitar pagar a minha presença, certo é que ouvi pouco mas o que ouvi foi bastante bom e aprendi alguma coisa sobre Gregónias. Fiz uma opção estar com a minha filha e esposa mas de alguma forma arranjei maneira de ir ao aniversário e apoiar a iniciativa, foi simples, e por não poder estar presente em todo o evento, tenho pena, mas fui a uma parte deste evento.
E depois vim para casa ver a 2ª Parte do SLB 2 - SCP 0 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Parabéns aos organizadores deste evento !
Parabéns aos oradores !
Parabéns aos membros do Norte, do Centro e do Sul !
Parabéns a todos aqueles que vivem verdadeiramente este hobby !

Fiquei feliz por ter confirmado neste 4º Aniversário do Reefforum que afinal existem mais uns quantos malucos com eu !!!

Um abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Só posso dar parabéns ao Juca e a quem organizou este evento (nem imagino o trabalho que deu).

Agora eu acho absolutamente lamentáveis os comentários proferidos aos que não estiverem presentes.

Se não estiveram foi pelas suas razões e não devem explicações a ninguém ! Acho que aqui não existem culpas pelo que não faz sentido falar-se em desculpas 

O máximo que pode acontecer é o Juca (e quem mais esteve envolvido no desenvolvimento deste evento) decidir que face ao numero de presenças vs custos (desde custos financeiros ao seu tempo pessoal e da equipa envolvida ) , decidir que não existirão mais eventos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> O máximo que pode acontecer é o Juca (e quem mais esteve envolvido no desenvolvimento deste evento) decidir que face ao numero de presenças vs custos (desde custos financeiros ao seu tempo pessoal e da equipa envolvida ) , decidir que não existirão mais eventos.


Ora nem mais!
Eu tenho pena de não ter ido. Azar o meu ! 
Mas o que gostaria de ver era a ERA pós evento , ou seja :
- O que é que aprenderam ?
- Quais as novidades mais interesantes ?
- O que vão mudar na vossa forma de fazer aquariofilia ?
- Quais os conhecimentos adquiridos que vão por em prática ?
- Concoprdaram com tudo o que ouviram ?
- Todos têm a mesma opinião sobre o que ouviram ?

Isto era o que eu gostava de ver discutido daqui para a frente ? É uma oportunidade única de enriquecer os tópicos e de abandonar , nem que seja por breves instantes , as questões repetidas e monótonas.
Os 30 "militantes" ( no bom sentido )podem estimular a discussão e promover o interesse na compra do DVD das palestras e desta forma fazer com que duma forma inteligente, construtiva e desperatadora da curiosidade e do conhecimento, fazer com que no proximo evento estejam lá 300. Não é a criticar quem não foi mas sim a fazê-los sentir o que perderam que se mudam as coisas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos
Como compreenderão estou cansado da azafama que envolve o evento em que por exemplo no primeiro dia, o dia em que chegaram os convidados a Portugal, me fez levantar às três da manhã, ir para Coimbra e depois para Lisboa e deitar-me eram duas da manhã do dia seguinte....mas pelo fim que foi, por quem foi e para quem é, valeu a pena.
Agradeço que mantenham a assertividade e calma e que aguardem pela informação que vai sendo publicada por mim, pelo Júlio, por quem a tiver e quiser publicar, que aguardem o lançamento do vídeo e todos irão ter acesso à informação. Eu não consigo processar os dados todos que recolhi, e são muitos, com a rapidez de um Hal 9000 porque simplesmente sou uma pessoa e além disso tive de batalhar contra um cartão SD, que mais não é do que um agente móvel do HAL 9000, que resolveu avariar durante o evento, o que me obrigou a estar durante grande parte do evento a ouvir o que ia sendo passado, chegar o microfone a quem fazia perguntas, etc...e a pesquisar na net por um programa que recuperasse dados perdidos. Acabei por o conseguir e já às três da manhã do dia seguinte consegui recuperar todas as fotografias que estou a publicar hoje mas os vídeos ainda não ao contrário do que pensei inicialmente quando recuperei os dados.
O evento foi um sucesso. Gostaria de que tivesse sido possivel terem vindo mais pessoas para que melhor desfrutassem desta oportunidade e também para conhecer as pessoas, vieram as que puderam/quiseram, foi pena não poder ter mais pessoas...mas a informação está cá toda e ninguém ficará sem informação, só se o quiser.
Como disse a informação está a ser processada e irá sendo disponibilizada, e sendo comentada à medida do humanamente possível. 
Relativamente a eventos do aniversário o sucesso deste evento e do anterior anima-nos a prosseguir e inclusivé já temos uma ideia para onde será o próximo, bem como possiveis convidados, estratégias de gestão, angariação de fundos...vamos dar tempo ao tempo, sempre são dois anos até lá e antes disso teremos no próximo ano o LiveAboard que se pretende traga ainda mais informação sobre os muitos dioramas possíveis para se montar um sistema onde fenómenos como a alelopatia não se manifestem, onde haja mais harmonia natural, melhores condições e probabilidades de sucesso, de evolução do conhecimento e do desempenho.
Um dos maiores sucessos que este evento do aniversário nos trouxe, foi o acesso total e livre a todos os artigos que estes dois cientistas escreveram e que agora não carecem de autorizações de outras publicações e fóruns para eu os poder traduzir e o reefforum os publicar, inclusivé está garantida a possibilidade de co-autoria com estes dois cientistas, portanto é todo um maná de informação que muitos já terão lido mas não em Português e muitos outros não leram devido à barreira da lingua que assim cairá. Por tudo isto, excelentes palestras, excelente informação, o animo que nos fortalece (e tenho de ver se consigo dormir :SbEndormi2:  mais um bocadito... :yb665:  :SbSourire: ) valeu a pena e vale sempre quando a alma, que é a do reefforum e sua comunidade, não é pequena.
Agradecia que não houvesse mais dispersão e que aguardem pacientemente a informação que para este tópico irá sendo trazida, desenvolvida, explicada. Obrigado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Começo este comentário por pedir desculpa a todos se algo não correu pelo melhor, mas a ideia sempre foi de que tudo corresse pelo melhor.

Por mim, fiquei satisfeito pela nossa 2 Conferência.

Recordo que nada disto seria possivel sem o apoio dos nosso SPONSORS, (TMC Iberia, e Naturline) e a todos os que pagaram bilhete de entrada no nosso evento.

Um agradecimento especial ainda ao joão Ribeiro pela disponibilidade na feitura do material promocional, ao João Paulo Matias pela disponibilidade na marcação e transporte dos nossos convidados e ao Rui Gaspar pela disponibilidade na gravação de distribuição do video da nossa conferência.

Obrigado pelas palavras de apoio.

----------


## PedroPedroso

Pedro

mais uma vez parabéns e obrigado pelo esforço, apesar de não ter ido.

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Olá Carlos.
> 
> Tu tens desculpa e mais meia duzia e então o resto que desculpas vão dar.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Rogério, a questão é mesmo essa, ninguém tem de dar desculpas, ninguém está obrigado a nada...

De facto é de louvar todos aqueles que estiveram presentes e ainda mais quem organizou e suportou este evento, mas concordo com o Rui Ferreira de Almeida quando ele diz, que temos de olhar o "pós evento", eu não fui... azar o meu, porque perdi uma excelente oportunidade debater algumas questões não só com os convidados, bem como com o resto do pessoal, naqueles periodos entre as conferencias, isto, já para não falar do conteudo destas.

Procurarei, minimizar essas perdas com a aquisição do DVD (e aqui louve-se a iniciativa do Rui Manuel Gaspar  :yb677:   :yb677:  ), e desta forma ajudar também o forum, mas obviamente, nunca será o mesmo...

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Um evento fantástico!
Parabens a todos aqueles que directa ou indirectamente tornaram este evento possível e continuam a dinamizar a aquariofilia marinha em Portugal!
Eu limitei-me a aparecer para aprender!
Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá:  

Ficam aqui tambem algumas das fotos da nossa conferência









O devido destaque dos nossos SPONSORS  NATURLINE e TMC Iberia





Uma vasta gama de corais que a NATURLINE fez questão de nos brindar  :SbOk:  



Sanjay em palestra

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
aqui vão mais algumas imagens "das magnificas jóias vivas" que o nosso Sponsor *NATURLINE* colocou à venda durante o evento.













e esta belíssima Fungia que tanto me encantou e que gentilmente o Pedro Borges se ofereceu para ma entregar no Domingo antes de eu regressar a Gaia, mas que não trouxe para não perturbar o seu merecido repouso depois de tanto trabalho...ai que ainda volto a Cascais...já a seguir...obrigado Pedro Borges pela simpatia e por todo o empenho e apoio. Ainda não foi desta que comprei à *NATURLINE* mas hei-de conseguir. :SbOk3: 









Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:   Viva
                                                                                                          A todos os que organizaram este evento,os meus parabéns.Ao Juca :SbOk:  pela excelencia destes encontros,centro cultural de Belem,tradução...convidados de renome Mundial...
 São eventos deste nivel que podem promover o nosso hobby,darem-lhe outra visibilidade,abrirem portas de colaboração entre os aquariofilistas e a Ciência,mesmo a nível Nacional, envolvendo-a em projectos.E futuramente quem sabe regras claras e "simpáticas" para todos que gostam da Aquariofilia de Reef.

----------


## João Castelo

> mas não pude ir, pois não ia deixar o meu filho recem nascido (de 5 dias) sozinho com a mãe.


Um grande abraço e desejo que tenhas muitas felicidades.

JC

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Como alguem aqui disse, limitei-me a ir e aprender.

So fã de Shimek e Sanjay, A ultima palestra do dr Shimek fica para a história como algo a roçar o brilhante.


Julio e restante staff, obrigado pelo que nos proporcionaram.

Quanto à audiencia foi miserável e deplorável. Julio terás que repensar a organização destes eventos pois em meu entender o pessoal não merece.

Senão quiseres repensar, daqui a dois anos podes fazer o seguinte, arranjas gasoleo, pagas o bilhete, pagas o almoço, arranjas uns frags e talvez o pessoal adira.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas




> Quanto à audiencia foi miserável e deplorável. Julio terás que repensar a organização destes eventos pois em meu entender o pessoal não merece.
> 
> Senão quiseres repensar, daqui a dois anos podes fazer o seguinte, arranjas gasoleo, pagas o bilhete, pagas o almoço, arranjas uns frags e talvez o pessoal adira.


Heitor, desculpa dizer-te isto, mas nem todos tem o teu "status" e alguns como eu têm que trabalhar ao fim-de-semana.

Fico triste com alguns pontos de vista aqui expressos, parece que não poder ir (ou quem não quis ir), praticou um acto hediondo... isto é ridículo...

O objectivo do fórum é e sempre foi discutir ideias sobre aquariofilia e apoiar quem se vai iniciando no hobby ou precisa de ajuda. Sei de muitos membros que fazem isso diariamente aqui no fórum e contribuem em muito para o sucesso de outros. Não é por não terem ido ao evento que agora são a "ralé" do fórum 

*Muitos desses que não poderam ir e segundo a tua opinião não merecem nada, terão sido os mesmos  que te deram muitas ajudas a ti e a muitos outros membros aqui no fórum, esqueces-te?*

Entristece-me ainda mais a postura de muita gente ultimamente, é melhor gastar tempo a escrever a mandar o próximo a baixo do que propriamente gastar tempo um tempinho a ajudar os colegas do fórum.

Quanto ao evento e apesar de não ter ido, darei a minha contribuição com um leilão de um coral que pelo menos compense o valor do bilhete que não comprei, talvez assim me livre de um linchamento  :yb624:   :yb624: 

Fico então á espera que alguém tenha a delicadeza de dar umas dicas, em parte respondendo ás questões do Rui Ferreira de Almeida.
Tenho muita pena de não ter podido acompanhar estes 2 excelentes oradores ao vivo.

Cps

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá!
> 
> Como alguem aqui disse, limitei-me a ir e aprender.
> 
> So fã de Shimek e Sanjay, A ultima palestra do dr Shimek fica para a história como algo a roçar o brilhante.
> 
> 
> Julio e restante staff, obrigado pelo que nos proporcionaram.
> 
> ...


Heitor,

Muitissimo infeliz é este teu comentário que demonstra uma tremenda má educação e falta de respeito por este fórum e pelos seus membros.

Faltaste inclusivamente ao respeito pedido pelo Pedro Ferreira no seu post (que nem te deves ter dado ao trabalho de leres).

Como não modero nem administro,  nada posso fazer senão demonstrar oficialmente o meu mais profundo protesto , deixando a humilde sugestão junto da equipa do reeforum que o mesmo fosse apagado por em nada contribuir para a dignidade do mesmo.

Fico profundamente triste pela tua atitude e sei (porque participo em imensos foruns) que em outros foruns serias imediatamente banido por aquilo que escrevestes.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Quero deixar aqui os meus parabéns ao Juca e Companhia.

A importancia destes eventos é conheçer melhor as gentes para lá do teclado.

Tirei imensas duvidas em relação à luz e a sua aplicação na nossa área, tal como a infeliz certeza que já passamos o ponto de não retorno da sobrevivencia dos recifes naturais, ainda falta um longo caminho, mas talvez num futuro não muito distante possamos desenrolar um papel fundamental na sua preservação.

Adorei o trabalho cientifico do Ron sobre a alimentação de gorgonias, um momento genial, e a sua visão negra do futuro dos recifes naturais.

Gostei imenso do trabalho pormenorizado do Sanjay sobre os vários tipos de iluminação.

Não esqueçer o exelente trabalho do Brian e da TMC Iberia na preservação e responsabilização do seu impacto sobre os recursos naturais para o comercio de especies ornamentais.

Um reconhecimento pessoal à Naturline pelo seu profissionalismo, apresentação e por terem tido coragem de apostar no 4º Aniversário e nos terem permitido realizar o encontro.

Obrigado a todos por me terem proporcionado um exelente sábado passado na vossa companhia, não podia ter corrido melhor.

Pestana

----------


## Sanjay Joshi

Let me take this opportunity to thank you all for taking the time out of your busy lives to attend the seminar.  

Special thanks to Julio, Pedro, Juan and Machado for making this a very memorable visit, and for being one of the best hosts I have ever dealt with. They went all out, and out of thier way to make this such a pleasant experience for me.

Travelling to different places, making new friends, and learning from others and experiencing other cultures is one of the main reason's for doing this. Every time I go on one of these trips, I come home with having learnt a lot of new things myself.

Machado, thanks for taking the time to show me your coral propogation systems. You baby "the Machado Screaming Orange" made it home with me safely and now has a new home in my tank.

I hope to see you all again some day.

sanjay.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Hi Sanjay and thank you for everything. I now translate your post




> Deixem-me tomar esta oportunidade para vos agradecer a todos o terem tirado tempo das vossas vidas ocupadas para irem ao seminário. 
> 
> Agradecimentos especiais ao Júlio, Pedro, João e Machado por fazerem esta visita memorável e por serem uns dos melhores anfitriões com que alguma vez lidei. 
> Foram todos além e muito acima de si, para tornarem esta visita tão agradável para mim.
> 
> Viajar a locais diferentes, fazer novos amigos e aprender dos outros e experimentar outras culturas, é uma das principais razões para fazer isto. Todas as vezes que vou numa destas viagens, volto para casa tendo aprendido muitas coisas novas.
> 
> Machado, obrigado por teres dispensado o tempo de me mostrares os teus sistemas de propagação. O tua pequenina " A Laranja Viva do Machado" chegou cá a casa em segurança e tem agora uma nova casa no meu aquário.
> 
> ...


Está é a "Laranja Viva do Machado"



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva 

Quero registrar aqui meu sinceros parabéns ao Júlio por este magnífico evento, não pude comparecer, pois estou cá do outro lado do Atlântico, mas pelo que vi nas fotos o evento foi de uma grandeza ímpar.

Quero igualmente parabenizar os Amigos  Pedro, João e Machado por terem ajudado a realizar o evento. Sei como é árduar esta tarefa,, pois há um ano, ajudei aqui em São Paulo o João Basso a organizar uma conferência.

Gostaria de dizer a todos vós que não deixem se abater por comentários pequenos, nada haverá de desfocar um evento da magnitude que foi a comemoração do aniversário da RF, infelismente não podemos agradar a todos, principalmente a aqueles que, como foi dito, não teve a oportunidade de comparecer ao encontro para, desta forma, poder dizer algo de ruim.


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Abraços a todos

Ricardo Braga Lou

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Gonçalo, Não me viu fazer acusações de má educação a ninguem.

Limitei-me a constatar o que todos viram.

Foi um evento com  30 a 40 pessoas ja incluidos os patrocinadores e seus funcionários. 

A verdade tem que vir ao de cima, doa a quem doer esta foi a verdade deste evento.

Desde fevereiro que imensas pessoas reclamaram esta iniciativa, esta iniciativa custou ao reefforum milhares de euros, e qual foi a ajuda que nós demos???? 

Gil, tal como tu tambem dei a minha participação ao reefforum, na medida das minhas possibilidades.

Gil, todos os dias trabalho ate a meia noite e muitas semanas trabalho ao fim de semana. 

Pedro e Julio, se entenderem que eu ao vir aqui dizer a verdade mereço ser expulso podem-no fazer à vontade.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Muito honestamente não percebo esta onda de críticas.

Andava eu no 9º/10º ano (penso...), quando nos foi anunciado que teríamos uma visita de estudo (a Tomar) pela disciplina de Português.
Teríamos que desembolsar uma determinada quantia.

Uma colega minha afirmou de imediato que não ía!
A professora bem tentou demovê-la desse gesto, mas em vão.
A minha colega, 'Corália' de seu nome, pretendia comprar um 'penico' para a cabeça (capacete, daquelas abertos para a sua motorizada).
Assim foi, comprou o 'penico' e não foi à visita de estudo, assumiu as faltas que isso acarretava.
O dinheiro que ela necessitava para a visita de estudo, invalidava a aquisição do 'penico'.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Bom dia
> 
> Muito honestamente não percebo esta onda de críticas.
> 
> Andava eu no 9º/10º ano (penso...), quando nos foi anunciado que teríamos uma visita de estudo (a Tomar) pela disciplina de Português.
> Teríamos que desembolsar uma determinada quantia.
> 
> Uma colega minha afirmou de imediato que não ía!
> A professora bem tentou demovê-la desse gesto, mas em vão.
> ...


Pedro,
sem querer entrar em polemicas, apenas digo que o problema aqui certamente que não será o dinheiro porque, desculpem a minha frontalidade,  quem não tem 35€ para ir a um evento destes, então tem que deixar a aquariofilia marinha e dedicar-se a manter guppys que custam 1€ cada um...
claro que cada um faz o que quer, e muitos certamente que bem gostariam de lá ter estado e nao puderam por diversas razoes

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá!
> 
> Gonçalo, Não me viu fazer acusações de má educação a ninguem.
> 
> Limitei-me a constatar o que todos viram.
> 
> Foi um evento com 30 a 40 pessoas ja incluidos os patrocinadores e seus funcionários. 
> 
> A verdade tem que vir ao de cima, doa a quem doer esta foi a verdade deste evento.
> ...





> Olá!
> 
> Como alguem aqui disse, limitei-me a ir e aprender.
> 
> So fã de Shimek e Sanjay, A ultima palestra do dr Shimek fica para a história como algo a roçar o brilhante.
> 
> 
> Julio e restante staff, obrigado pelo que nos proporcionaram.
> 
> ...


Heitor,

Para que fique claro de uma vez por todas (e recuso-me a continuar neste tema): releia BEM o seu comentário que coloquei a bold.

Eu não preciso que me paguem o gasóleo, almoço, bilhete, etc . 
Entende ? O que você está a afirmar é insultuoso !

Se não fui (e outros tambem) , foi pelos meus motivos e não devo explicação a ninguém sobre quais foram. 

Já estou como o Rui Almeida e o Gil e começo cada vez mais a ficar desapontado com este fórum.  As pessoas estão a desvirtualiza-lo com este tipo de comentários.

Não acha que contribuiria mais para o fórum partilhando o que ouviu , o que concordou o que não concordou, etc ? Não acha que *esse sim* é o objectivo do Reefforum ?

E com isto a partir de hoje não me pronuncio mais sobre estes temas/polémicas/mesquinhices (que para mim são absolutamente essenciais clarificar para o bom funcionamento de qualquer fórum) porque realmente não vale a pena. Já me arrependi de ter comentado o que o Heitor escreveu.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas pessoal

Pa na opiniao acho que ja chega, se os ilustres oradores que ca estiveram pegarem no google e traduzir este topico que que eles vao dizer/pensar?
Pa saquem é as fotos que tem nas maquinas digam que que foi falado etc...
Chega de tantas discordias entre membros a vida sao 2 dias!!! e "lutemos" pelos nos aquario que isso que estamos ca a fazer. 

Peace and love  :Vitoria:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu tenho a porta de casa dos meus pais, sempre aberta.
Mas, só lá vou quando quero... e quando vou telefono a avisar para não os apanhar desprevenidos.

Já estou como o outro...
"Vocês sabem do que eu estou a falar!"

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas pessoal
> 
> Pa na opiniao acho que ja chega, se os ilustres oradores que ca estiveram pegarem no google e traduzir este topico que que eles vao dizer/pensar?
> Pa saquem é as fotos que tem nas maquinas digam que que foi falado etc...
> Chega de tantas discordias entre membros a vida sao 2 dias!!! e "lutemos" pelos nos aquario que isso que estamos ca a fazer. 
> 
> Peace and love


ora nem mais Anthony! e esse Heitor é extraditá-lo para o Brasil  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> ora nem mais Anthony! e esse Heitor é extraditá-lo para o Brasil


Nao Duarte nao precisa, a unica coisa que se precisa é começarmos a comentar o que foi falado no "congresso"  :Coradoeolhos:  

Bem do Sr. Sanjay que que foi falado concretamente?
Falou se nos Led's?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Bem do Sr. Sanjay que que foi falado concretamente?
> Falou se nos Led's?


sim, falou-se dos leds, o sanjay diz que será a iluminação do futuro. para já são mtos  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  

também falou muito bem dos lumenarcs! ele usa no aquario dele com focos de 400W  :yb665:   sem T5´s adicionais

uma palavra para o aquario do Sanjay... que maravilha!!!  a ideia de meter os peixes aos pares é excelente! Ele brindou os presentes com alguns videos de acasalamento de alguns peixes inclusivé o centropige joculator, peixe dificil de arranjar e bastante dispendioso

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não podemos antes bincar às Gorgónias ? Era muito mais fixe ! Eu também curto bué a iluminação e gostava de saber o que vocês aprenderam . Se não me contam vou dizer à minha mãe que vocês são maus . :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry: 
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ok ! Back to business !
Então e dicas para poupar energis? Fotoperíodos ? Temperatura de côr ? Relação com a côr dos corais ?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Isso e verdade led's de momento fora de questao!!!
So uma palavra?? fogo que aquario !! que montagem e digno de ver aquela montagem!!! inumeras pelavras se podia dizer daquele aquario.

Inda o que gostei tambem foi levar um coral do Machado que ele nunca tinha visto (cor)  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   sempre pensei que fosse ao contrario. Desde ja um obrigado ao Machado por nos ter, se calhar, fazer mudar a ideia dos estrangeiros, do 3º mundo. :Coradoeolhos:  no bom sentido claro.

centropige joculator difecial de encontrar se calhar para nos (portugal) Pelo o que vejo no central reef ha muitos peixes que nunca vi ca em portugal.

Rui Almeida pois tambem podes falar delas, vamos la falar de uma coisa que nao percebo nada!!! E assim é que se aprende.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Rui, Shimek fez um estudo sobre alimentação de corais nao fotossinteticos,  esse estudo em traços gerais concluiu o seguinte:

1º A alimentação deste tipo de corais faz se pelo transporte de alimentos através da água, transporte esses que deve se feitor atraves de fluxos de corrente sempre no mesmo sentido e previsiveis com o intuito de que o coral esteja posicionado e á espera de alimento.

2º Parece impossivel de manter tal fluxo num aquário.

3º A quantidade de alimento tem que ser grande, para cada pólipo.

4º Atraves de filmes feitos ao microscópio Shimek mostrou como estes corais se alimentão atraves de um aquário que ele montou para fazer o estudo.

5º Esta palestra em meu entender roçou o brilhante.

6º Conclusão imposivel manter estes corais em aquario, uma vez que se torna inviável alimentar todos aqueles pólipos.


Sanjay Joshi, mestre em iluminação tambem deu show ao mostrar com muita clareza que podemos ser racionais na utilização da iluminação sem comprometermos o seu crescimento. ( dos corais)

Chamou a atenção para a necessidade de termos 10 a 12 horas de iluminação diária nos aquários.

Mostrou tambem que os reflectores sao importantes para a reflexão e espectro da luz.

Explicou como media a intensidade de luz nos aquários e quais os aparelhos que utilizava.

Shimek, pregou-nos um grande susto quando afirmou peremptóriamente que daqui a 30 anos não haverá corais tal e qual os conhecemos hoje.

Isto é causado pelo aumento de CO2.

Respondendo a uma pergunta da plateia sobre se parassemos a emissão de co2 poderiamos vir a corrigir o erro, Shimek foi claro talvez mas daqui a centenas de anos.

Prontos... foi um resumo ... escusas de ir fazer queixinhas à tua maezinha :yb624:   :yb624:  


Fica bem.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Olá!
> 
> Rui, Shimek fez um estudo sobre alimentação de corais nao fotossinteticos,  esse estudo em traços gerais concluiu o seguinte:
> 
> 1º A alimentação deste tipo de corais faz se pelo transporte de alimentos através da água, transporte esses que deve se feitor atraves de fluxos de corrente sempre no mesmo sentido e previsiveis com o intuito de que o coral esteja posicionado e á espera de alimento.
> 
> 2º Parece impossivel de manter tal fluxo num aquário.
> 
> 3º A quantidade de alimento tem que ser grande, para cada pólipo.
> ...


muito bem Heitor, fizeste um breve resumo mas que roçou a generalidade dos assuntos abordados, que dá pra ter ideia, a quem não foi, do que lá foi tratado.
uma vez que te portaste bem já não és banido para o Brasil   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Chamou a atenção para a necessidade de termos 10 a 12 horas de iluminação diária nos aquários.


Isto por se calhar os estados unidos a electricidade e barata!! brincadeira a parte, pensei que o coral fotossintetico nessecita se para se "alimentar" apenas 5 horas de luz.
Porque que ele diz isso? 




> Shimek, pregou-nos um grande susto quando afirmou peremptóriamente que daqui a 30 anos não haverá corais tal e qual os conhecemos hoje.


"Tal e qual conhecemos hoje" quer dizer que continuara a haver mas diferentes?
Acredito que muitos de nos, para nao dizer todos, gostariamos de poder contribuir para que isso nao acontece se mas infelizmente com os dias que decorrem e dificil que isso mude.
Nos aquariofilistas de certeza que todos gostarimos de ter o nosso berçario de frags mas sustentarmos o nosso aquario as vezes ja é dificil se formos inda fazer uma coisa como o Machado de Sousa (mesmo mais pequeno) que esta espectacular sera impossivel suportar os custos que tem.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Rosado, Shimek mostrou que existiram ao longo de milhoes de anos vários tipos de corais.

Shimek mostrou que os corais tal e qual os conhecemos existem porque exitem leitos arenosos de aragonite, estes leitos tem tendencia a desaparecer e assim desaparecerao os corais tal e qual os conhecemos, Shimek diz nos que iremos ter brevemente leitos de cianobactéria e de esponjas, a base disto.


Quanto a Sanjay, o que ele diz é que os corais precisam de luz para crescer quanto mais tempo de luz mais desenvolvimento, tambem para mim foi surpresa pois eu estava convencido que 8 horas de luz seriam suficientes.

Ele alaerta para a necessidade de ter iluminação adequada para com bater os custos de energia que para ele tambem são caros.

Como se faz isso? Medindo a instensidade de luz dentro dos aquários e adaptando a iluminação ao nosso caso especifico, optimizando assim os custos de energia.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Rui
Em relação a Gregónias não são aconselhadas em aquários de recife, por causa das correntes e da concorrência que sofrem com os restantes habitantes, a necessidade de alimentar pólipo a pólipo torna a sua manutenção em aquários de recife quase impossível, terias que ter muito tempo e ou muita paciência, ao "encheres" o aquário com comida, para que ela chegue a todos os pólipos, iria te arranjar outros problemas na estabilidade do teu sistema. Por estas e outras razões, Gregónias só em aquários específicos, e, o conselho foi para correntes laminares, com rocha em espinha a meio do aquário, sendo que a comida é disponibilizada em quantidades suficientes para que, (não me recordo das quantidades), possa chegar a todos os pólipos, e, a frequência de alimentação é também um factor a considerar e de estrema importância, devido ao sistema digestivo dos animais em causa. Por estas razões não comprem Gregónias para aquários de recife. 
Isto foi o que apanhei na meia hora que fui, e tem algumas lacunas que vou tentar lembrar-me de mais algumas coisas..
Um abraço 

P.S. Antes de enviarem o Heitor para o Brazil linchem-no  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Quanto a *Sanjay*, o que ele diz é que os corais *precisam de luz* para *crescer* quanto mais tempo de luz *mais desenvolvimento*, tambem para mim foi surpresa pois eu estava convencido que 8 horas de luz seriam suficientes.
> 
> Ele alerta para a necessidade de ter iluminação adequada para com bater os *custos de energia* que para ele tambem são caros.
> 
> Como se faz isso? *Medindo a instensidade de luz* dentro dos aquários e adaptando a iluminação ao nosso caso especifico, optimizando assim os custos de energiia.


Olá companheiro.

Deixando as criticas de lado e o que poderia ter acontecido se mais membros estivessem ido ao evento ,mas tenho a certeza que daqui a 2 anos o Juca faça o evento no campo com uma grande sardinhada pode ser que o pessoal goste mais e apareça. :SbOk:  


Heitor esqiueceste de referir o tal *link* que o *Sanjay* colocou para consultarmos as expriencias e testes que ele fez a varias *lampadas* ,*refletores* e *balastros* para termos uma ideia de qual é o mais indicado para os nossos sistemas.
E o mais importante ,que é o tempo de luz " 10 a 12h" com uma boa lampada de 12000k a 14000k ,com uma luz o mais parecida com o da natureza e por de lado as actinicas.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Obrigado Rogerio

Antcipas te a minha pergunta a respeito de kelvins.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas
Talvez quando o dvd estiver pronto, estas e outras perguntas sejam respondidas.
Um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tao e houve novidades vindo dos sponsors?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Rogério! o link é o seguinte:

http://www.manhattanreefs.com/lighting

Isso uma sardinhada...

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Pois, esquecime de falar na apresentação do nosso amigo Brian, sob a forma com são capturados os peixes e as diferentes espécias.

Uma apresentação que ilustra a realidade entre a captura com critérios e salvaguardando os animaise a captura desenfreada sem preocupações com os seres vivos.

Bem documentada esta apresentação e com imagens claras demosntrando as diferenças e o porque de um peixe de qualidade ser mais caro.

Desculpa Brian por esquecimento quando fiz o resumo esquecime de ti.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Como será do vosso conhecimento, e se não for passa a ser, eu tenho em minha posse os ficheiros dos diapositivos e vídeos apresentados no evento do 4º aniversário reefforum com o objectivo de os traduzir e publicar aqui no reefforum para toda a comunidade reefforum (tenham escolhido não ir porque não quisessem ou pudessem, tenham ido ao evento, e pessoalmente esperava que tivessem ido e teria gostado que fossem, embora a partir de 200 pessoas não coubessem mais na sala...) bem como nas páginas da net dos autores que assim passarão a ter secção de língua Portuguesa, passado desse modo a estarem ainda mais acessíveis a mais pessoas.
O formato dos ficheiros e o seu tamanho, respectivamente 21.9MB a apresentação de Sanjay Joshi, 45.1 MB + 71.3 MB as duas apresentações de Ron Shimek e 58.8 MB a apresenção do nosso Sponsor (=Patrocinador) TMC Iberia, tornam inviável o seu alojamento no servidor do reefforum ou de cada vez que fossem acedidas, aterravam o servidor :EEK!: .
Assim estou a converter em ficheiro de imagem, cada diapositivo e publicarei aqui tudo o que conseguir (e hei-de inventar/desenrascar/o que for para colocar o resto---a ver vamos se consigo dobrar o Hal 9000)  
Começo agora a colocar aqui os primeiros 5 diapositivos traduzidos da apresentação de Sanjay Joshi, pelo que ficam a faltar só 86...que penso publicar cá na totalidade até amanhã o mais tardar. Por isso quem quiser aceder, seja paciente que terá acesso a informação em Português que posteriormente poderá usar para :SbOk2:  *Pergunta a Sanjay Joshi/ Ask Sanjay Joshi* ...relax...e imaginem, se este evento e o anterior foram excelentes, o próximo adivinha-se fantástico...e mais não digo :yb665: ...e não se esqueçam de comprar o DVD que será lançado e tem mais informação, nomeadamente as perguntas e respostas, etc...fica a sugestão











Até logo
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva de novo
aqui vão mais 5 diapositivos











Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Pedro, não será melhor criar um novo tópico no Sub-fórum das perguntas ao Sanjay Joshi?

Rui Ferreira de Almeida, bem-vindo de novo ao activo, quando é que passas cá por casa para ver os aquários???

Quanto a conclusões o que me despertou mais atenção na palestra do Sanjay foi a questão da temperatura de cor, quase todas as lâmpadas nada têm a ver com a temperatura de cor que dizem possuir. As mais azuladas (14 000 e 20 000 Kelvin) têm sim temperaturas de cor na ordem dos 50 000 Kelvin.

Uma das coisas engraçadas foi que a apresentação do Sanjay complementa muito bem a apresentação passada do nosso amigo Gustavo Duarte. Em vez de medir a fotossíntese directamente nos corais o Sanjay utiliza um aparelho que mede PPDF (Photosynthetic Photon Flux Density) que é  simplesmente o nº de fotões fotossintéticos (ou seja que possuem uma energia correspondente ao comprimento de onda utilizado na fotossíntese) que incidem durante um segundo numa área de 1 metro quadrado. Este aparelho pode ser interessante por exemplo para mover corais dentro do aquário e fazer experiências concretas. Ter os 2 aparelhos deve ser o máximo, mas o Sanjay é um tipo mais das tecnologias e menos da Biologia dos corais. 

Outro dos slides do Sanjay mostra os valores de PPFD em função de lâmpadas de 400W e de 250W, existem lâmpadas de 400W que têm valores iguais aos das lâmpadas de 250W.

Segundo as conclusões do próprio Sanjay faz sentido fazer a troca de lâmpadas ao fim de 17 meses, em média (para as lâmpadas testadas) ao fim deste tempo perdemos apenas 30% de radiação luminosa. Certas lâmpadas com o tempo passam também a gastar mais energia eléctrica iluminando menos.

A questão do uso de LED foi falada mas trata-se ainda de uma tecnologia muito recente que certamente no futuro poderá vir a revolucionar a iluminaçao dos aquários.

A iluminação T5 foi pouco abordada assim como a eficiência dos balastros ferro-magnéticos vs. electrónicos.

A palestra do Ron Shimek conduziu-nos a uma viagem no tempo até quase ao aparecimento da vida na terra, leva-nos a pensar que de facto a nossa importância é insignificante e que talvez se sucedesse o que já aconteceu no passado no tempo dos Dinaussáurios a espécie humana era varrida deste planeta. Segundo ele os recifes de corais tal como os conhecemos estão condenados e daqui a 50 anos sobreviverão muito poucos. Portanto os nossos filhos provavelmente não terão vontade de ir ao Mar Vermelho ou à Grande Barreira de Coral ver corais. A questão da gorgónia é super interessante mas não tem a ver com os nossos aquários de recife na medida em que esta necessita de uma fluxo laminar e alimento vivo.

Enfim foi o que me lembrei...

----------


## João Castelo

Ricardo,

A tua intervenção foi tão positiva que até me custa novamente levar a conversa para assuntos menos pedagogicos. Mas, lamento, já tinha em mente esta minha intervenção.

Bem…trabalho em seguros e uma das minhas funções é acompanhar resultados de protocolos estabelecidos com determinadas entidades. E tenho concluído o seguinte: Existem protocolos com algumas entidades em que as adesões rondam os 80 % e outros em que as adesões não excedem os míseros 1 % . Sabem qual é a diferença? Eu explico.

O resultado do sucesso de um protocolo de seguros depende da capacidade interventiva ou de influência da entidade com que se negoceia o protocolo. Existem entidades que detêm uma grande influência sobre os seus associados ou membros e outras que não detêm qualquer capacidade interventiva sobre os mesmos.

Virando o" bico ao prego " e porque não estou para levar com bocas nojentas do tipo " só faz falta quem cá está ", afirmo que o facto de estarem apenas presentes cerca de 30 pessoas num evento desta qualidade , revela uma total incapacidade em mobilizar pessoas por parte da equipa do reefforum. Essa é a verdadeira questão. O resto é acessório.

Este fórum, tem vindo a descer constantemente de nível e hoje arrasta-se quase à custa dos particulares.Afirmo aqui que existem membros de valor superior nos seus conhecimentos que diáriamente visitam o fórum mas não fazem qualquer intervenção.E como me custa isso. Mas é uma verdade.Estou aqui há cerca de três anos e vejo a diferença. Antes era diferente. Era uma outra categoria.

Portanto, não batam  mais no ceguinho e resolvam os vossos problemas. Meus senhores, está na altura de reverem a vossa estratégia pois parece-me que não tem nenhuma. 

Agora, lições de moral por não ter ido ao evento não as recebo de ninguém, repito, ninguém.

Lamento é o trabalho que os Sponsors tiveram para estarem presentes num evento com 30 pessoas.

Ah, esqueci-me... Gostam de criar as vossas próprias quintas ? Então, vivam nelas e sejam felizes.

JC

----------


## Carlos Gião

> até me custa novamente levar a conversa para assuntos menos pedagogicos. Mas, lamento, 
>  JC


 Ok...nós também...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ricardo,
> 
> A tua intervenção foi tão positiva que até me custa novamente levar a conversa para assuntos menos pedagogicos. Mas, lamento, já tinha em mente esta minha intervenção.
> 
> Bemtrabalho em seguros e uma das minhas funções é acompanhar resultados de protocolos estabelecidos com determinadas entidades. E tenho concluído o seguinte: Existem protocolos com algumas entidades em que as adesões rondam os 80 % e outros em que as adesões não excedem os míseros 1 % . Sabem qual é a diferença? Eu explico.
> 
> O resultado do sucesso de um protocolo de seguros depende da capacidade interventiva ou de influência da entidade com que se negoceia o protocolo. Existem entidades que detêm uma grande influência sobre os seus associados ou membros e outras que não detêm qualquer capacidade interventiva sobre os mesmos.
> 
> Virando o" bico ao prego " e porque não estou para levar com bocas nojentas do tipo " só faz falta quem cá está ", afirmo que o facto de estarem apenas presentes cerca de 30 pessoas num evento desta qualidade , revela uma total incapacidade em mobilizar pessoas por parte da equipa do reefforum. Essa é a verdadeira questão. O resto é acessório.
> ...


Bom ponto. É uma realidade o que acabaste de dizer.

Outra coisa que não se percebe.... como é que num país como Portugal se está dois anos sem acontecer nada de eventos relevantes de aquariofilia, e de repente num espaço de uma semana há 2 eventos na mesma cidade. Somos muito pequenos para isto acontecer.
(Não me falem em culpados... eu vi o que se passou... toda a gente viu... o passado é passado... no futuro é que não pode voltar a acontecer!)


Parabéns à equipa que organizou este evento! Já colaborei na organização de eventos destes e sei bem o *tempo pessoal* que cada um gasta.

Um abraço,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

usando em termo usado a pouco 


> virando o" bico ao prego "


, quando o Sr. Sanjay chama a atenção para a necessidade de termos 10 a 12 horas de iluminação e sabendo que o sistema dele nao usar actinicas, refere se a 10/12 horas de luz Hqi (no meu caso) ou total de actinica + hqi?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Anthony, refere-se a luz HQI. No nosso caso onde a electricidade tem um preço mais elevado parece-me razoável utilizar um fotoperíodo entre 7h a 12h (HQI).

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Pedro,
> sem querer entrar em polemicas, apenas digo que o problema aqui certamente que não será o dinheiro porque, desculpem a minha frontalidade,  quem não tem 35 para ir a um evento destes, então tem que deixar a aquariofilia marinha e dedicar-se a manter guppys que custam 1 cada um...
> claro que cada um faz o que quer, e muitos certamente que bem gostariam de lá ter estado e nao puderam por diversas razoes


Desculpa lá que te diga mas essa afirmação foi bastante infeliz... assumes que todos os aquariofilistas habitam na capital, nos arredores do CCB, não?

E os valores... 35 euros de entrada + uns 50 de transportes + uns 15 almoço + 20 para uma eventual pré-estadia... ter ido daqui da minha terra as contas dão pra cima de 100 euros...

Deixem-se de elitismos... quem foi muito bem, teve oportunidade do convívio e ver os oradores ao vivo... outros, como eu não tiveram possibilidades de assistir, temos pena, mas queremos ver as palestras em DVD e desta forma contribuir uma parte e agradecer a realização do evento.  :SbOk3:  

Paz e Amor  :Olá:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Desculpa lá que te diga mas essa afirmação foi bastante infeliz... assumes que todos os aquariofilistas habitam na capital, nos arredores do CCB, não?


eu tb sou do Porto Artur   :yb665:   :yb665:   e juntamos gente para ocupar um carrro e dividir despesas! eu sei que quem é cá de cima é mais complicado, pois saí de casa às 6 da manha e cheguei a casa às 2 da manhã...
mas também só vai quem quer/pode.
Agora também concordo ctg de que a malta de Lisboa e arrredores tem mais "obrigação" de estar presente.
Depois deste resultado acho que a malta do Porto merece que o próximo evento seja aqui no Norte  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> eu tb sou do Porto Artur     e juntamos gente para ocupar um carrro e dividir despesas! eu sei que quem é cá de cima é mais complicado, pois saí de casa às 6 da manha e cheguei a casa às 2 da manhã...
> mas também só vai quem quer/pode.
> Agora também concordo ctg de que a malta de Lisboa e arrredores tem mais "obrigação" de estar presente.
> Depois deste resultado acho que a malta do Porto merece que o próximo evento seja aqui no Norte


Pois a minha cena e igual a tua a distancia so foi diferente na sentido de encher o carro, e que eu nem o pendora enchi!!!  :yb624:  
Mas nao e que me importe ir ao porto po ano mas inda fica o dobro!! :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony, refere-se a luz HQI. No nosso caso onde a electricidade tem um preço mais elevado parece-me razoável utilizar um fotoperíodo entre 7h a 12h (HQI).


Esses 7 a 12 e de Hqi ou ou 2?
Eu no meu aquario tenho 5 de HQI e 7 de actinicas.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> Pedro, não será melhor criar um novo tópico no Sub-fórum das perguntas ao Sanjay Joshi?


 :Olá: Viva
Assim vai ser feito e é essa a ideia inicial embora também pensasse colocar aqui os slides todos para completar ainda mais este tópico com as apresentações. Assim teremos todos os slides apenas num só tópico bem como respectivas perguntas e respostas. Estive a falar com o Sanjay Joshi já para preparar tudo vou então abrir um tópico em *Pergunta a Sanjay Joshi/ Ask Sanjay Joshi* e lá colocarei os slides traduzidos após o que quem o quiser poderá colocar perguntas e ter a informação toda reunida no mesmo tópico.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

